# Happy Birthday



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

From me to my DW.....Vicki

She breaks the 3rd decade in years today...
(but you didn't hear it from me!!)

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Well happy birthday to Vicki.









Steve you better hope she doesn't read this. If she does the OB might turn into the dog house.









Leon


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Vicki! I trust Steve will show you a very good time with lots of pampering and gifts!!!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Well happy birthday to Vicki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can think of worse places to sleep...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> > Well happy birthday to Vicki.
> ...











I was thinking the same thing.....








Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Vicki!*









Hope you have a great day!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Just so you know, it's wasn't Steve that told us you are over the hill now!








Personally, I think you have a long way to go.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HIP, HIP, HOORAY!!!

IT'S VICKI'S 29th (and holding) BIRTHDAY!!!

....actually, Vicki. These guys have it all wrong! Life BEGINS at 40 ... keep practicing, kid. You're be there soon enough!!.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Vicki!


----------

